# beetle 1.8t exhaust



## lory522 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys im looking to put an exhaust on my 1.8t beetle. Was thinking about the megan racing cat back but not sure. Whats everyone runn I ng on theirs?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

There are many companies and options out there. What diameter pipe and how loud of a system, do you want to have? :screwy:


----------



## lory522 (Feb 12, 2013)

I mean i want something with a good sound but nothing like obnoxiously loud

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

In that case; they say that 2.5"/2.25" is quieter than 3.0". You might check out some of the more conventional brands (Magnaflow or Flowmaster), they tend to be not as aggressive sounding and look on youtube for sound examples.


----------



## lory522 (Feb 12, 2013)

Got it im gonna check some stuff out

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

The best sounding exhaust in my opinion is one that has a Borla muffler. Check out Techtonics tuning. :thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

What exhaust are you running?


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

On my beetle, stock. On my GTI, eBay 3" DP 2.5" straight pipe to Borla muffler!


----------



## lory522 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yea ive always loved the sound borla products make 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

I decided to go custom with my exhaust.
I ordered a Magnaflow 3" muffler and a 42DD 3" downpipe with cat.
I had my local exhaust shop install 3" stainless.
The cost came out a bit cheaper than the 42DD complete exhaust and it was custom bent and installed.
I did later on add a Magnaflow mid muffler to quiet it down a bit but it didn't really make much difference.
Also the first shop didn't put the tip on that I had asked for, he just did a slash cut so I had another shop do the 3" turndown that I wanted.

Overall I really like the sound. It's definitely louder inside the cabin but I can still talk on my iPhone using the speaker phone and hear just fine.
Here are a few pics and a video. Don't give me too much crap because its an automatic.



https://youtu.be/zfWfAH4Hmo0


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks and sounds good; got a break down of the prices for the different parts and a total? Any trouble codes from the down pipe?  Every 42DD exhaust product I see; looks like high quality! How is the before and after performance differences; how would you describe it? For the loudness of the exhaust; I have heard 3" is quite a bit louder, than 2.5"; what say you? Your New Beetle; has some pretty good pickup for an auto! Have any issues with the 01M yet?


----------



## lory522 (Feb 12, 2013)

See my question is ive been told to wait for exhaust till after i do emissions but ive always been told itll pass as long as you have muffler and cat? But does the emissions test go off of decibels also?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

That looks really good. I have a 42 draft cat-back and yours looks almost as good. Nice work


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, you might check; you local laws and see what the legal sound levels are. You are going to have the car checked in the futurel so, install something legal makes common sense.


----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

billymade said:


> Looks and sounds good; got a break down of the prices for the different parts and a total? Any trouble codes from the down pipe?  Every 42DD exhaust product I see; looks like high quality! How is the before and after performance differences; how would you describe it? For the loudness of the exhaust; I have heard 3" is quite a bit louder, than 2.5"; what say you? Your New Beetle; has some pretty good pickup for an auto! Have any issues with the 01M yet?


Thanks! Looks better now with the current turn down. I don't know why I don't have a pic handy of that. 
The down pipe and cat are truly top notch! 42DD has some craftsmen welding these up! 
Yes I do throw the occasional check engine lamp, I haven't installed any O2 adaptors yet.
I have a Unitronic Stage 1+ flash and the 3" down pipe and exhaust really helped that SOB come alive. 
Its a blast to drive and it's not too loud at all. In the cabin you can hear it but its not obnoxious by any means, inside or outside.
Just do 3"

Oh you asked about cost...well I have some connections for the Magnaflow so that was dirt cheap. The first install they charged me too much and didn't complete the job like I asked so I will never deal with that shop again. You should expect to pay about 500-700 for install and pipe and muffler depending on the shop. Thats you providing the Cat and having them do all the work.


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool! I too have bought some quality pieces from 42DD :thumbup:


----------

